# Wertübergabe an Function



## schubert72 (14. Nov 2004)

Hallo!

Mit Sicherheit ist das eine ziemlich doofe Frage. Ich komme aber seit einigen Stunden einfach nicht mehr weiter. Folgendes Szenario:

Ich habe in PHP ein Array programmiert, welches mit Daten gefüllt wurde.
Weiter habe ich ein Formular, mit Select-Felder angelegt, welches als Value einen Wert erhalten.
Die Übergabe der Werte erfolgt durch eine onchange-Anweisung an die Java-Function.
Eine Ausgabe dieses Wertes ist möglich.

Nun meine Frage:

-Kann ich direkt auf das Array zugreifen, welches ich in PHP angelegt habe?
-Durch welche Möglichkeit ist es sonst möglich, zwei Werte an eine JAVA-Function zu übergeben, unter Benutzung der onchange-Anweisung?
Kann ich es ansonsten anders realisieren, dass mehrere Daten sich im Formular ändern, wenn aus einer Liste eine zB. Artikel ausgewählt wird?

Falls mir jemand weiterhelfen kann, wäre ich echt dankbar.

Ich schau gleich mal wieder rein.

Sven


----------



## bygones (14. Nov 2004)

leider falsches forum: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## Student (22. Nov 2004)

direkt kanns du mit JS nicht auf ein PHP-array zugreifen.
JS läuft im brauser, PHP auf dem server ab.

was meinst du mit 


> Durch welche Möglichkeit ist es sonst möglich, zwei Werte an eine JAVA-Function zu übergeben, *unter Benutzung der onchange-Anweisung?*


----------

